# Microbevel and touch ups



## jgraeff (Jul 10, 2011)

so i have been practicing with different techniques lately to see what gets the best edge retention for me personally.

so i have tried sharpening, adding a microbevel and then stropping periodically and it has worked decently

for me personally the best edge retention i can get on all my knives is to touch up the microbevel on a 10k+ stone very lightly just a few strokes, and then strop 

i have been doing this for about a month and haven't needed to resharpen my knives at all, considering i work in a pro kitchen and do lots of prep, and whatnot thats really good for me i was sharpening every 7-9 days before and they would be super dull by then.

anyone else have any tips that work for them or have tried this?


----------



## MadMel (Jul 10, 2011)

I work in a pro environment too and so far have not tried stropping per se, except maybe on my 6k stone. Usually I would put a micro bevel on with my 6k with some light strokes and then probably go back to the 6k every 3 days or so depending on the amount of stuff that I've been cutting and also what I've been cutting. Every 2 to 3 weeks, I'd bring it down to a 2k and start from there. I'm using a Hiro AS btw. Would like to know which knife and what steel are you using.

I find that certain foods dull your edge much faster then others, but not really certain about that. Maybe some1 else could comment.


----------



## JanusInTheGarden (Jul 10, 2011)

MadMel said:


> I work in a pro environment too and so far have not tried stropping per se, except maybe on my 6k stone. Usually I would put a micro bevel on with my 6k with some light strokes and then probably go back to the 6k every 3 days or so depending on the amount of stuff that I've been cutting and also what I've been cutting. Every 2 to 3 weeks, I'd bring it down to a 2k and start from there. I'm using a Hiro AS btw.



+1

I am also using the Hiro AS in a pro kitchen and that is almost my exact same sharpening schedule. I go down to the 1K about every 2 weeks and I use a strop after the 6k for touchups but those are the only differences. I definitely think certain foods dull my edge faster than others--anything acidic or rough like cabbage for instance.


----------



## Lefty (Jul 10, 2011)

Cabbage, really? Hmmm. It must be the density of the "fibers" or something. That surprises me.


----------



## Benuser (Jul 10, 2011)

Which angles do you apply on your Hiro AS?


----------



## Jay (Jul 10, 2011)

Stropping certainly has its place, but I don't think it's good for micro bevels. A micro bevel effectively gives you a second shinogi line, and if you strop you'll only be polishing the area between the two shinogi lines. The micro bevel is so small (hence the name) that there's no way to consistently hold the blade so that only the microbevel is stropped without risk of rounding the edge or ruining the strop.


----------



## Lefty (Jul 10, 2011)

I'd take a guess that part of the reason horse butt is so well liked is that it yields an appropriate amount to hit both bevels, without rounding the apex of the edge.


----------



## goodchef1 (Jul 10, 2011)

I agree that certain foods dull an edge quicker. I thought it was my imagination, but through research, I've come to a strong opinion that stuff happens on a microscopic level to very fine edges in a wet and acidic environment. Here is one of a number of articles I found with the same theory's/explanations on edges.

http://forums.egullet.org/index.php?/topic/26036-knife-maintenance-and-sharpening/


----------



## jgraeff (Jul 10, 2011)

@ Jay- i didn't mean stropping at the microbevel angle i was just saying that since i have started touching up my microbevel here an there and stropping( i use a stone to just align the edge sometimes with newspaper or something) every now and then that i have seen a huge improvement on my edge retention.

i am currently using a shun classic 8 chefs, and misono ux10 suji 240mm, i am replacing the shun with either a TKC or Kono HD 240 in the near future.


----------



## Knifefan (Jul 10, 2011)

jgraeff said:


> @ Jay- i didn't mean stropping at the microbevel angle i was just saying that since i have started touching up my microbevel here an there and stropping( i use a stone to just align the edge sometimes with newspaper or something) every now and then that i have seen a huge improvement on my edge retention.
> 
> i am currently using a shun classic 8 chefs, and misono ux10 suji 240mm, i am replacing the shun with either a TKC or Kono HD 240 in the near future.



+1

I do exactly the same as you and I share your experience. Prior to 'microbevelling', I got my knives super sharp, but that sharpness didn't last. Now I'm adding a microbevel by doing a few strokes on my 10K Chosera at raised angles. Now I can keep my knives on an arm hair shaving level of sharpness for 5-6 months (in a home kitchen) just by leather stropping every 2 weeks or so.

Thus stropping on microbevels definitely works for me.


----------



## Seb (Jul 10, 2011)

Lefty said:


> Cabbage, really? Hmmm. It must be the density of the "fibers" or something. That surprises me.


 
I'm just talking thru my rare-end here but maybe it's because cabbage has that enzyme (ie the one that can turn your blade black) and there's something going on chemically at the microscopic level? Ditto avocadoes and other stuff.


----------



## MadMel (Jul 11, 2011)

I find that usually its the meats and fruits that dull my edge the fastest.

I can't really measure the angle but is like probably 10 degrees or so for the main bevel and ~12 for the micro.. I do see a very thin shinogi line if I look closely enough.

I too use to not put a micro bevel on, but then my edge didn't last past a shift... Pissed me off haha..


----------

